# Science for Use in Science Fiction



## Stryder50 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sometimes referred to as scientific fantasy or speculative fiction as well, sci-fi has been one of the more expansive genres in contemporary writing/literature. Often it takes current issues and extrapolates them down the road into potential paths and outcomes.  It also provides other ways to examine ourselves and current conditions.  

So one common trend of sci-fi is how to travel faster than the speed of light. Quantum physics is often invoked for such a purpose, so this following may be an interesting start point;
Quantum Leaps, Long Assumed to Be Instantaneous, Take Time​An experiment caught a quantum system in the middle of a jump — something the originators of quantum mechanics assumed was impossible.








						Quantum Leaps, Long Assumed to Be Instantaneous, Take Time
					

An experiment caught a quantum system in the middle of a jump — something the originators of quantum mechanics assumed was impossible.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 7, 2021)

There really 8s no need to travel faster than light.

Do you know how long it would take you to travel ANYPLACE in the universe at light speed?

INSTANTLY. Not hours. Not minutes. Not seconds. INSTANTLY.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 7, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> There really 8s no need to travel faster than light.
> 
> Do you know how long it would take you to travel ANYPLACE in the universe at light speed?
> 
> INSTANTLY. Not hours. Not minutes. Not seconds. INSTANTLY.


Of course, you would have to be massless.


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 11, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


That is Newtonian physics.


Death Angel said:


> There really 8s no need to travel faster than light.
> 
> Do you know how long it would take you to travel ANYPLACE in the universe at light speed?
> 
> INSTANTLY. Not hours. Not minutes. Not seconds. INSTANTLY.



So why is distance in astronomy is measured in light-years, the distance that light travels in a year and not a light instance?


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 11, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Sometimes referred to as scientific fantasy or speculative fiction as well, sci-fi has been one of the more expansive genres in contemporary writing/literature. Often it takes current issues and extrapolates them down the road into potential paths and outcomes.  It also provides other ways to examine ourselves and current conditions.
> 
> So one common trend of sci-fi is how to travel faster than the speed of light. Quantum physics is often invoked for such a purpose, so this following may be an interesting start point;
> Quantum Leaps, Long Assumed to Be Instantaneous, Take Time​An experiment caught a quantum system in the middle of a jump — something the originators of quantum mechanics assumed was impossible.​
> ...



Well, it's important to understand what the evidence does and does not show, what the theory does and does not say.  Lacking any other information, the theory can't say that it is or isn't instantaneous.  And for the purpose of calculation, lacking any other information, before it's this and after it's that and we don't know what's in between and how long "in between" is, is as small as we can measure.

A particle is a wave packet.  The cross section of a photo looks like this.













						What shape are photons? Holography sheds light
					

Important for technologies that require an understanding of the shape of single photons – such as quantum communication.




					cosmosmagazine.com
				




Particles, like a photon, are a wave packet, the variation in intensity of the electromagnetic field. Where it's black, the field intensity is zero. Where it is yellow on the left image or dark red on the right image, it is maximum.

In the direction of propagation, it looks like.. Well, the Schrodinger equation is one form. It is a self sustaining electromagnetic wave of limited extent that moves at the speed of light and looks kind a like



 That represents the intensity of the field along the center of the photon, not a cross section.  It's just a plot of the 1 dimensional wave equation.  A density plot would be better but I've never seen one.  A density function of a sound pressure wave is really the best analogy. The 3D Schrodinger equation is a solution.



			http://physics.gmu.edu/~pnikolic/PHYS308/lectures/hydrogen.pdf
		


It's a god awful thing.  That is as in like full of the awe inspired by staring into the face of God, as it were. 

Nothing in nature dissipates instantaneously. Light isn't instantaneous.  The fastest the field can decay to zero is the speed at which light can travel.  That's kinda the whole point of the speed of light, it is the speed of causality, the fastest speed at which change can occur.  It's difficult to measure that because, well the fastest that anything can be possibly measured is the fastest speed which it exactly that, the speed of causality. 

The thing is, when one point in that wave packet is disturbed, it is no longer a self propagating wave packet.  The whole thing collapses.  It can be disturbed at any point along that packet. The likelihood of disturbing it is proportional to the square of the field intensity along it. It is infinite in extent, just not very big so not very likely to be disturbed. 

Thing is, everything is a wave packet so basically, we have one wave packet disturbing another wave packet.  The electron in orbit is a stationary wave. Basically, it wraps around in exact multiples of the wavelength. To add more to it, the energy added, the wave packet has to fit right. If it doesn't fit, it won't stick. And it either all fits or none fits because it propagates or doesn't and some of it won't.

Now the big problem in science is that the precise descriptions are in the mathematics of units of distances, intensities, and densities. The differential equations are horribly difficult to solve and only a few solutions have been found, the easy ones. Schrodinger found one.  So we have pieces of what they can look like in mathematical for.

And then we can do experiments that fit the theory and the known solutions. Like the one that shows the timing of the quantum leap, or collapse, or the one that shows the field equation across the width of a photon, they add up to a coherent picture.

At any point in time, we have only a handful of experiments that demonstrate something that fits the equations and theory.  And where we don't have that, we just take it as to be instantaneous because saying it is anything else is kinda claiming we have an actual number.

Graphics on computers have gotten much better and there are some good videos on YouTube that present some different aspects of this stuff..

I kinda like this one


But they are all just approximations to the whole thing, analogies to what it is.

Someday, it would be nice too see a solution to two interesting wave packets such they line up just right and what the trajectory and conditions of that must be in order for them to be absorbed vs going off in different directions


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 24, 2021)

Too late to search out a better, exisiting thread, so this one becomes the catch-all for now;
Monster comet discovered falling toward the sun may be biggest ever​


			Monster comet discovered falling toward the sun may be biggest ever
		


Astronomers spot 29 exoplanets where aliens may be watching Earth​


			Astronomers spot 29 exoplanets where aliens may be watching Earth


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 25, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> So why is distance in astronomy is measured in light-years, the distance that light travels in a year and not a light instance?


Because we use those measurements in our frame of reference. We are people, not photons.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 25, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.
> ...


Speed and distance is "relative"

If you could move at the speed of light, from YOUR perspective, you would be anywhere in the universe INSTANTLY.
But to observers on earth, billions of years would have passed


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 6, 2021)

NASA telescope spots mysterious 'free-floating' planets​...
NASA's Kepler Space Telescope has found a mysterious population of 'free-floating' or 'rogue' planets that aren't bound to any host star. 

Based on a technique called gravitational microlensing, researchers reveal there are four new rogue planets in total, which likely have similar masses to that of Earth. 
...


			NASA telescope spots mysterious 'free-floating' planets
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New measurement may resolve cosmological crisis​...
A fundamental disagreement in the measurement of the universe's expansion rate could be explained away, new data suggests.

In a new paper, a major player in this dilemma takes a look at the available information and concludes that the best observations might be pointing to a triumph for our standard picture of how the universe has grown over time.

Scientists know that the universe is expanding but have disagreed for a decade about just how fast this process is happening. Data that uses the cosmic microwave background (CMB), a leftover light from shortly after the Big Bang, has suggested that the value of the Hubble constant, which measures this expansion, should be about 46,200 mph per million light-years, or 67.4 kilometers per second per megaparsec in cosmologists' units. (A megaparsec is equal to 3.26 million light-years.) 
...


			New measurement may resolve cosmological crisis


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 7, 2021)

Being the latest and best thread on Sci-Fi, something regards one of the more popular movies on such a theme;
“You Can’t Actually Blow Up the White House”: An Oral History of ‘Independence Day’​
As the beloved film turns 25, director Roland Emmerich, writer Dean Devlin and stars Jeff Goldblum, Bill Pullman, Vivica A. Fox, Randy Quaid and more look back at the battle to cast Will Smith, concerns over that famous Super Bowl ad, and a last-minute reshoot to save the ending.
...








						“You Can’t Actually Blow Up the White House”: An Oral History of ‘Independence Day’
					

As the beloved film turns 25, director Roland Emmerich, writer Dean Devlin and stars Jeff Goldblum, Bill Pullman, Vivica A. Fox, Randy Quaid and more look back at the battle to cast Will Smith, concerns over that famous Super Bowl ad, and a last-minute reshoot to save the ending.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 12, 2021)

Slide show of about 20 items;
The most bizarre phenomena science still can’t explain​Strange phenomena abound; in our bodies, on our planet and in the universe at large, some mysterious processes defy explanation. From the deepest enigmas of time and space, to otherworldly places on Earth, to the mysteries at the heart of human existence, here are some of the bizarre phenomena that science can’t yet fully explain.



			The most bizarre phenomena science still can’t explain


----------



## Wuwei (Jul 12, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Speed and distance is "relative"
> 
> If you could move at the speed of light, from YOUR perspective, you would be anywhere in the universe INSTANTLY.
> But to observers on earth, billions of years would have passed


Another way of looking at it is from a photon's perspective. It is absorbed the instant it is created. From our perspective light through space behaves like a wave. From a photon's perspective there is no time to be a wave. To me this softens the mystery of entanglement - "spooky" instantaneous action at a distance.

Cramer's book, The _Quantum Handshake_, goes into more detail with a slightly different perspective.

.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 13, 2021)

With our Galaxy being about 100,000 light years across (diameter), this is relatively close by;
Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth​


			Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth


----------



## Wuwei (Jul 13, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> With our Galaxy being about 100,000 light years across (diameter), this is relatively close by;
> Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth​
> 
> 
> Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth


Your source says, "this will not occur for 70 million years".  Rats. We won't see them crash. I think that would be a real fun thing to watch. 

.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 19, 2021)

Might need to start a thread specific focus upon astronomy, but for now ...
We Just Got an Image of a Plasma Jet From Another Supermassive Black Hole, And Whoa​


			We Just Got an Image of a Plasma Jet From Another Supermassive Black Hole, And Whoa


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 4, 2021)

Just how big are some of those space ships in various Sci-Fi tales ...
FICTIONAL STARSHIPS Size COMPARISON​


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 4, 2021)

About forty years ago I read a book that was described as an early " Fantasy" novel....nothing to do with human intimacy....but do you think I can remember the name of it?? I recall the cover had an image of what looked like surreal plants growing in near zero gravity. I think it was written in the 1920s. May have been later.

Drives one nuts, don'it???

Greg


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 5, 2021)

Australian scientists captured the moment a star became a supernova​


			Australian scientists captured the moment a star became a supernova


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 6, 2021)

Regardless of how fast one can travel, you still need something even faster to warn of collisions and still have time to react.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course, you would have to be massless.



That would be one hell of a diet regime.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 10, 2021)

The Sun Is Stranger Than Astrophysicists Imagined​The sun radiates far more high-frequency light than expected, raising questions about unknown features of the sun’s magnetic field and the possibility of even more exotic physics.








						The Sun Is Stranger Than Astrophysicists Imagined
					

The sun radiates far more high-frequency light than expected, raising questions about unknown features of the sun’s magnetic field and the possibility of even more exotic physics.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 13, 2021)

Been a couple years since I first came across Carl's "kit" and IIRC, this gate swings a bit loose and both ways such that some of the conventional concepts and beleifs could fall equal victim to it.  But, FWIW ... ;
The Baloney Detection Kit​Carl Sagan’s rules for critical thinking offer cognitive fortification against propaganda, pseudoscience, and general falsehood.








						The Baloney Detection Kit
					

Carl Sagan’s rules for critical thinking offer cognitive fortification against propaganda, pseudoscience, and general falsehood.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This a bit more amusing an interesting ...​Are Lightsabers Theoretically Possible?​“You’d be surprised how many times I have been asked this one.”​








						Are Lightsabers Theoretically Possible?
					

“You’d be surprised how many times I have been asked this one.”




					gizmodo.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 20, 2021)

Being the most recent and active thread for "Science Fiction";
We Asked, You Answered: Your 50 Favorite Sci-Fi And Fantasy Books Of The Past Decade​...








						We asked, you answered: Your 50 favorite sci-fi and fantasy books of the past decade
					

Earlier in the summer, we asked you to vote for your favorite science fiction and fantasy reads of the past decade — so here are 50 fabulous reads, curated by our expert judges and you, the readers.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 22, 2021)

We May Finally Know The Secret of The Geminids Asteroid's Weird Comet-Like Tail​


			We May Finally Know The Secret of The Geminids Asteroid's Weird Comet-Like Tail


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 24, 2021)

'Einstein Ring' spotted by Hubble 3.4 billion light-years from Earth​




__





						'Einstein Ring' spotted by Hubble 3.4 billion light-years from Earth
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Wuwei (Aug 26, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> 'Einstein Ring' spotted by Hubble 3.4 billion light-years from Earth​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a spooky action at a distance. (Misusing Einstein's famous quote.}


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 7, 2021)

There’s a Strange and Erratic Signal Coming From the Center of Our Galaxy​




__





						There’s a Strange and Erratic Signal Coming From the Center of Our Galaxy
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This Very Weird ‘Accidental’ Star Could Help Reveal the Secrets of the Cosmos​




__





						This Very Weird ‘Accidental’ Star Could Help Reveal the Secrets of the Cosmos
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 7, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> That is Newtonian physics.
> 
> 
> So why is distance in astronomy is measured in light-years, the distance that light travels in a year and not a light instance?


Because those of us sitting on the earth watching the spaceship traveling to distant stars it takes many years. It's all about perspective.  If you watches the short video, you'd understand


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 8, 2021)

This sort of fits, as insight on Science Fiction and some of it's "roots";
The 100-year-old fiction that predicted today
...
Two cult authors both wrote about human nature – and the dystopian horrors that technology can unleash. Dorian Lynskey explores the parallel lives of the writers whose work still resonates.
...
One day in 1920, the Czech writer Karel Čapek sought the advice of his older brother Josef, a painter. Karel was writing a play about artificial workers but he was struggling for a name. "I'd call them laborators, but it seems to me somewhat stilted," he told Josef, who was hard at work on a canvas. "Call them robots then," replied Josef, a paintbrush in his mouth. At the same time in Petrograd (formerly St Petersburg), a Russian writer named Yevgeny Zamyatin was writing a novel whose hi-tech future dictatorship would eventually prove as influential as Čapek's robots.

Both works are celebrating a joint centenary, albeit a slippery one. Čapek (pronounced Chap-ek) published his play, RUR, in 1920 but it wasn't performed for the first time until January 1921. And although Zamyatin submitted the manuscript of his novel, We, in 1921, it was mostly written earlier and published later. Nonetheless, 1921 has become their shared birth date and thus the year that gave us both the robot and the mechanised dystopia – two concepts of which, it seems, we will never tire. As Čapek wrote in 1920, "Some of the future can always be read in the palms of the present".
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








						The 100-year-old fiction that predicted today
					

Two cult authors both wrote about human nature – and the horrors that technology can unleash. Dorian Lynskey explores the parallel lives of the writers whose work still resonates.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Wuwei (Sep 8, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> This sort of fits, as insight on Science Fiction and some of it's "roots";
> The 100-year-old fiction that predicted today
> ...
> Two cult authors both wrote about human nature – and the dystopian horrors that technology can unleash. Dorian Lynskey explores the parallel lives of the writers whose work still resonates.


From your link, the Czech word _Robota_ means "serfdom". I always wondered what was the basis of the unusual word "robot".


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 16, 2021)

The asteroid 'Kleopatra' is challenging what we know about the solar system​...
The most detailed telescope photographs yet of the asteroid Kleopatra — named after the ancient Egyptian queen — clearly show its weird “dog-bone” shape, and astronomers say their studies of it could yield clues about the solar system.

The latest observations of the asteroid, more than 125 million miles from Earth in the main asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter, have allowed scientists to more accurately measure Kleopatra’s unusual shape and mass — and it’s turned out to be about a third lighter than expected, which gives clues to its composition and formation.
...




__





						The asteroid 'Kleopatra' is challenging what we know about the solar system
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 30, 2021)

The mysterious prehistoric city that has baffled scientists for years​




__





						The mysterious prehistoric city that has baffled scientists for years
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mars Died Billions of Years Ago, and Its Guts Are Still Spilling Into Space​The planet is still drying out today. And faster than expected.








						Mars Died Billions of Years Ago, and Its Guts Are Still Spilling Into Space
					

The planet is still drying out today. And faster than expected.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Mystery of Mars' ancient trenches might have finally been solved​




__





						Mystery of Mars' ancient trenches might have finally been solved
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 30, 2021)

For lack of a better thread, or starting a new one (maybe later) I'm parking this here for now. It is science fiction, or an article about a classic of sci-fi;
_Dune_ Foresaw—and Influenced—Half a Century of Global Conflict​From Afghanistan to cyberattacks, Frank Herbert’s novel anticipated and shaped warfare as we know it.
...
Just before his deployment to Iraq in 2003, Ryan Kort spotted a paperback copy of _Dune_ in a bookstore near Fort Riley, Kansas. The 23-year-old second lieutenant was intrigued by the book’s black cover, with an inset image of a desert landscape next to the title and the silhouettes of two robed figures walking across the sand. Despite its 800-plus pages, its small print made it a relatively compact cubic object. So he bought it and carried it with him to the Gulf, the only novel he packed in his rucksack along with his Army manuals and field guides.

Kort read the book during moments of downtime over the next weeks, as he led his platoon of 15 soldiers and four tanks through the Kuwaiti desert, and later when they took up residence in a powerless, abandoned building in Baghdad. It told the story of a young man who leaves a lush green world and arrives on the far more dangerous and arid planet of Arrakis, which holds beneath its sands a critical resource for all of the universe’s competing great powers. (“At the time, when people said ‘This is a war for oil,’ I would kind of roll my eyes at them,” he notes regarding the Iraq War. “I don’t roll my eyes about that anymore.”)

The parallels felt uncanny, he remembers. As the call to prayer rose up around him one afternoon in that darkened building in Iraq’s capital, he says he sensed a connection to _Dune_. Reading the book felt almost like seeing into a larger story that mirrored the one in which he was playing a small part. “Something in the book really clicked,” he says. “It transcended the moment I was in.”

Kort would become a _Dune_ fanatic, reading and rereading Frank Herbert’s entire six-book series. But it was only years later, after his second deployment to Iraq—a far tougher tour of duty in which he was stationed in a hotbed of Sunni insurgency, with his troops repeatedly hit by roadside bombs—that he began to see deeper similarities.

After all, in _Dune_ it’s the native Fremen whose insurgent, guerrilla tactics ultimately prove superior. Not those of the Atreides protagonists, the Harkonnen villains, or even the galactic emperor and his spartan Sardaukar warriors. No matter which analogy you choose for the United States—or whether the Fremen in that analogy are Iraqi or Afghan—the insurgents outmatch or outlast the superpower.

“You look at it now and you think to yourself, well, of course the lessons are there, right? We’ve learned that a preponderance of technology doesn’t guarantee success. That the military element of national power alone can’t secure your objectives at times,” says Kort, who today serves as a strategic planning and policy officer for the Army. “There are these messy human characteristics in there, where people have honor and interest bound up into it. And the adversary is sometimes willing to pay higher costs.”

In the decades since Herbert published _Dune_, in 1965, the book’s ecological, psychological, and spiritual themes have tended to get the credit for its breakout success beyond a hardcore sci-fi audience. In his own public commentary on the book, Herbert focused above all on its environmental messages, and he later became a kind of ecological guru, turning his home in Washington state, which he called Xanadu, into a DIY renewable energy experiment.

But reading _Dune_ a half century later, when many of Herbert’s environmental and psychological ideas have either blended into the mainstream or gone out of style—and in the wake of the disastrous fall of the US-backed government in Afghanistan after a 20-year war—it’s hard not to be struck, instead, by the book’s focus on human conflict: an intricate, deeply detailed world of factions relentlessly vying for power and advantage by exploiting every tool available to them. And it’s Herbert’s vision of that future that is now revered by a certain class of sci-fi-reading geek in the military and intelligence community, war nerds who see the book as a remarkably prescient lens for understanding conflict on a global scale.
...








						'Dune' Foresaw—and Influenced—Half a Century of Global Conflict
					

From Afghanistan to cyberattacks, Frank Herbert’s novel anticipated and shaped warfare as we know it.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What the Military Can Learn From _Dune_​The story's hero, Paul Atreides, understood how to find a conflict's center of gravity better than most military wonks.








						What the Military Can Learn From 'Dune'
					

The story's hero, Paul Atreides, understood how to find a conflict's center of gravity better than most military wonks.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How to Make a _Dune_ Stillsuit​But not really, because actual functioning stillsuits are still impossible.








						How to Make a 'Dune' Stillsuit
					

But not really, because actual functioning stillsuits are still impossible.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Spice World: WIRED Traces the _Dune_ Legacy​As the latest take on the novel hits the big screen, WIRED traces the impact of Frank Herbert's complex, prescient masterpiece.








						Spice World: WIRED Traces the 'Dune' Legacy
					

As the latest take on the novel hits the big screen, WIRED traces the impact of Frank Herbert's complex, prescient masterpiece.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NOTE: You may be hit upon to subscribe and/or sign-up with Wired to read these.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello Nibiru ....
...
*Planet 9* location, orbit, distance, name, and black hole theory for the mysterious Solar System object​Astronomers are hot on the hunt for a giant planet in our outer Solar System. If it actually exists, that is.
...




...








						Planet Nine explained: Is there an undiscovered world in our Solar System?
					

Astronomers are on the hunt for a giant planet in our outer Solar System. Here's everything we know about Planet 9, from orbit and location to whether it's a black hole.




					www.inverse.com


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 4, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Sometimes referred to as scientific fantasy or speculative fiction as well, sci-fi has been one of the more expansive genres in contemporary writing/literature. Often it takes current issues and extrapolates them down the road into potential paths and outcomes.  It also provides other ways to examine ourselves and current conditions.
> 
> So one common trend of sci-fi is how to travel faster than the speed of light. Quantum physics is often invoked for such a purpose, so this following may be an interesting start point;
> Quantum Leaps, Long Assumed to Be Instantaneous, Take Time​An experiment caught a quantum system in the middle of a jump — something the originators of quantum mechanics assumed was impossible.​
> ...


*Displacement Without Motion Is Impossible*

The electron is being absorbed into the 4th spatial dimension part by part based on its quarks' different rates of absorption.  It returns to our 3D world from out there.

The reason it seems to be instantaneous is that it moves within the outside dimension at the velocity of a light-year every three minutes (c²).  So it can't be measured with present-day instrument and may never be mensurable.  But instantaneous is also impossible.  Physicists' math is defective because it only accounts for three spatial dimensions and is limited to the speed of light.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 8, 2021)

Might be more for one of those action thrillers in sort from Cussler or Clancy, etc. ...

The Ship That Became a Bomb​Stranded in Yemen’s war zone, a decaying supertanker has more than a million barrels of oil aboard. If—or when—it explodes or sinks, thousands may die.
...








						The Ship That Became a Bomb
					

Stranded in Yemen’s war zone, a decaying supertanker has more than a million barrels of oil aboard. If—or when—it explodes or sinks, thousands may die.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Wuwei (Oct 8, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Sometimes referred to as scientific fantasy or speculative fiction as well, sci-fi has been one of the more expansive genres in contemporary writing/literature. Often it takes current issues and extrapolates them down the road into potential paths and outcomes.  It also provides other ways to examine ourselves and current conditions.
> 
> So one common trend of sci-fi is how to travel faster than the speed of light. Quantum physics is often invoked for such a purpose, so this following may be an interesting start point;
> Quantum Leaps, Long Assumed to Be Instantaneous, Take Time​An experiment caught a quantum system in the middle of a jump — something the originators of quantum mechanics assumed was impossible.​
> ...


That is an amazing experiment.  The experiment measures the transition of energy over time. 

It was long known that Heisenberg's uncertainty principle also holds for the conjugate variables, space and time. 
ΔEΔT ≥ h/(4π)​That means the uncertainty in energy E times times the uncertainty in time is greater than zero. The experiment shows details of the energy transition time and is not zero in a way that was not expected.


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 8, 2021)

There's quite a bit I could get into if I had the time, but having read up on this a bit, I don't such really happened.  There's a case this may be intended dis-information for something else, likely near equally bizarre.  Submitted though FWIW;
Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'​




__





						Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 11, 2021)

Massive flare seen on the closest star to the solar system: What it means for chances of alien neighbors​...
_The Sun isn’t the only star to produce stellar flares. On April 21, 2021, a team of astronomers published new research describing the brightest flare ever measured from Proxima Centauri in ultraviolet light. To learn about this extraordinary event – and what it might mean for any life on the planets orbiting Earth’s closest neighboring star – The Conversation spoke with Parke Loyd, an astrophysicist at Arizona State University and co-author of the paper. Excerpts from our conversation are below and have been edited for length and clarity.
...
Proxima Centauri is the closest star to this solar system. A couple of years ago, a team discovered that there is a planet – called Proxima b – orbiting the star. It’s just a little bit bigger than Earth, it’s probably rocky and it is in what is called the habitable zone, or the Goldilocks zone. This means that Proxima b is about the right distance from the star so that it could have liquid water on its surface.

But this star system differs from the Sun in a pretty key way. Proxima Centauri is a small star called a red dwarf – it’s around 15% of the radius of our Sun, and it’s substantially cooler. So Proxima b, in order for it to be in that Goldilocks zone, actually is a lot closer to Proxima Centauri than Earth is to the Sun.
...


			Massive flare seen on the closest star to the solar system: What it means for chances of alien neighbors
		

_


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 14, 2021)

I've read some, a few of these.  Can think of a couple others I'd like to see on this rather long list.
(It's a subject opinion piece of sorts, of course ...)
The Most Influential Sci-Fi Books of All Time​
K.W. Colyard Oct 12, 2021








						The Most Influential Sci-Fi Books Of All Time
					

The most influential sci-fi books of all time examine humanity's longest-held hopes and deepest, most visceral fears.




					bookriot.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 14, 2021)

This Will Help You Grasp the Sizes of Things in the Universe​It’s one thing to imagine the scale of the universe. It’s another to see it up close.








						This Will Help You Grasp the Sizes of Things in the Universe
					

It’s one thing to imagine the scale of the universe. It’s another to see it up close.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stuff for classic scenarios ...​8 asteroids are approaching Earth, all bigger than the Great Pyramid of Giza​The Great Pyramid of Giza is measured at almost 500 feet tall and stood as the tallest object on Earth for 4,0000 years. Now, several asteroids bigger than the pyramid will zoom past the Earth in the coming weeks.
...




__





						8 asteroids are approaching Earth, all bigger than the Great Pyramid of Giza
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 21, 2021)

This might be seen by some as more history than science, but the two inter-relate and I need to park this link for now, before I lose it.  "The Atlantic" limits one's freebies and this is my last.  This article presents many intersting variations and aspects on human culture and civilization development that challenge the mainstream paradigms and hence has significant merit, IMO.
Human History Gets a Rewrite​A brilliant new account upends bedrock assumptions about 30,000 years of change.
By William Deresiewicz








						Human History Gets a Rewrite
					

A brilliant new account upends bedrock assumptions about 30,000 years of change.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



...
And what a gift it is, no less ambitious a project than its subtitle claims. _The Dawn of Everything_ is written against the conventional account of human social history as first developed by Hobbes and Rousseau; elaborated by subsequent thinkers; popularized today by the likes of Jared Diamond, Yuval Noah Harari, and Steven Pinker; and accepted more or less universally. The story goes like this. Once upon a time, human beings lived in small, egalitarian bands of hunter-gatherers (the so-called state of nature). Then came the invention of agriculture, which led to surplus production and thus to population growth as well as private property. Bands swelled to tribes, and increasing scale required increasing organization: stratification, specialization; chiefs, warriors, holy men.

Eventually, cities emerged, and with them, civilization—literacy, philosophy, astronomy; hierarchies of wealth, status, and power; the first kingdoms and empires. Flash forward a few thousand years, and with science, capitalism, and the Industrial Revolution, we witness the creation of the modern bureaucratic state. The story is linear (the stages are followed in order, with no going back), uniform (they are followed the same way everywhere), progressive (the stages are “stages” in the first place, leading from lower to higher, more primitive to more sophisticated), deterministic (development is driven by technology, not human choice), and teleological (the process culminates in us).

It is also, according to Graeber and Wengrow, completely wrong. Drawing on a wealth of recent archaeological discoveries that span the globe, as well as deep reading in often neglected historical sources (their bibliography runs to 63 pages), the two dismantle not only every element of the received account but also the assumptions that it rests on. Yes, we’ve had bands, tribes, cities, and states; agriculture, inequality, and bureaucracy, but what each of these were, how they developed, and how we got from one to the next—all this and more, the authors comprehensively rewrite. More important, they demolish the idea that human beings are passive objects of material forces, moving helplessly along a technological conveyor belt that takes us from the Serengeti to the DMV. We’ve had choices, they show, and we’ve made them. Graeber and Wengrow offer a history of the past 30,000 years that is not only wildly different from anything we’re used to, but also far more interesting: textured, surprising, paradoxical, inspiring.
...








						Human History Gets a Rewrite
					

A brilliant new account upends bedrock assumptions about 30,000 years of change.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 24, 2021)

This one is interesting.  Composition suggests a very old star's remains;
...
Weird stellar remnant may be from one of the first stars in the universe​...
Astronomers have detected an extremely unusual star that they believe is a stellar fossil, or remnant, of one of the universe's very first stars. 
...
The star, named AS0039, is located in the Sculptor dwarf galaxy around 290,000 light-years from the solar system. This stellar remnant has the lowest concentration of metal, particularly iron, of any star measured outside the Milky Way. The researchers think that finding is evidence that the remnant is a direct descendent of one of the universe's earliest stars, which contained very little metal.

The team found that the primordial parent star of AS0039 would have been around 20 solar masses and likely died in a hypernova — a stellar explosion 10 to 100 times more powerful than a regular supernova.

The discovery may reveal new information about the universe's first stars, which have never been directly or indirectly observed until now. "AS0039 has such an unusual chemical composition that it enables us to probe the nature of the first stars and, in particular, their stellar mass," study co-author Mike Irwin, an astronomer at the University of Cambridge in England, told Live Science. 
...




__





						Weird stellar remnant may be from one of the first stars in the universe
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 25, 2021)

Are Black Holes Actually Dark Energy Stars?​Why one physicist believes our whole understanding of black holes is wrong.
...
What does the supermassive black hole at the center of the Milky Way look like? We might find out. The Event Horizon Telescope—really a virtual telescope with an effective diameter of the Earth—has been pointing at Sagittarius A* for the last several years. Most researchers in the astrophysics community expect that its images, taken from telescopes all over the Earth, will show the telltale signs of a black hole: a bright swirl of light, produced by a disc of gases trapped in the black hole’s orbit, surrounding a black shadow at the center—the event horizon. This encloses the region of space where the black-hole singularity’s gravitational pull is too strong for light to escape.

But George Chapline, a physicist at the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, doesn’t expect to see a black hole. He doesn’t believe they’re real. In 2005, he told _Nature_ that “it’s a near certainty that black holes don’t exist” and—building on previous work he’d done with physics Nobel laureate Robert Laughlin—introduced an alternative model that he dubbed “dark energy stars.” Dark energy is a term physicists use to describe a peculiar kind of energy that appears to permeate the entire universe. It expands the fabric of spacetime itself, even as gravity attempts to bring objects closer together. Chapline believes that the immense energies in a collapsing star cause its protons and neutrons to decay into a gas of photons and other elementary particles, along with what he refers to as “droplets of vacuum energy.” These form a “condensed” phase of spacetime—much like a gas under enough pressure transitions to liquid—that has a much higher density of dark energy than the spacetime surrounding the star. This provides the pressure necessary to hold gravity at bay and prevent a singularity from forming. Without a singularity in spacetime, there is no black hole.
...








						Are Black Holes Actually Dark Energy Stars?
					

Why one physicist believes our whole understanding of black holes is wrong.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Nov 2, 2021)

Often referred to as NEOs = Near Earth Objects, just how "near" tends to be rather subjective.  So long as within Earth's solar orbit some would consider "near" but others go for the factor of Lunar orbit zone as the gauge.

Either way, big rocks passing fast by should remain a concern, since such have made impact through out Earth's history.  Here's one that just zoomed by earlier today ...

Asteroid That Could Be as Big as Two Football Fields to Pass Earth This Week​...
An asteroid that may be as big as two NFL football fields end-to-end is due to zoom past Earth this week, according to NASA data.

Named 2017 TS3, the space rock is due to fly past our planet on Tuesday, November 2, at roughly 5:51 a.m. UTC (1:51 a.m. ET).

At that time, it's estimated the asteroid will be moving at a speed of about 22,000 miles per hour—about 30 times faster than the speed of sound.

Luckily, the asteroid poses no danger to Earth despite its hulking size and speed. It's due to make its "close approach" to us on Tuesday—meaning it will reach its nearest point to Earth during its journey around the sun—but it will still be nearly 14 times as far away from us as the moon is.
...




__





						Asteroid That Could Be as Big as Two Football Fields to Pass Earth This Week
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Nov 2, 2021)

Why Would Anyone Invest in Interstellar Travel?​It would be a daring adventure, but despite what you seen in the movies, making it profitable is something else altogether.
...
_Alien,_ _Avatar_ and _Passengers_ are science fiction blockbusters with one thing in common. No, it’s not the earnings of the lead actors but the business model that underpins the plot. Each movie has a premise that involves long trips into space to transport something to or from Earth.

In _Alien_ the crew of the ship is towing a refinery back home. The refinery has been stocked with materials extracted from another planet. The concept of resource exploitation is revisited in _Avatar,_ where the exomoon Pandora is mined for a mineral that has enormous value on Earth. _Passengers_ has a related theme—a company called the Homestead Corp. operates spaceships that transport thousands of people on one-way trips to colonize new planets.

Although science fiction aficionados will have no problem suspending belief about the technology imagined in each of these films, fans with a keen eye for profit may be left scratching their heads.

The reason is simple. Each of the journeys in these films—and others that share a similar plot—is presumed to take decades. In _Passengers,_ for example, each one-way trip takes 120 years—and herein lies the issue. With time frames like this, the business model that is the foundation for these movies—and many others like it—is unlikely to be viable because of the delay involved in paying back any initial investment in the venture. This is important because it starts to throw light on how interstellar exploration is likely to evolve.

To understand this further, I talked with filmmaker James Cameron, who wrote, directed and produced _Avatar_. Cameron says the movie is more of a fable about how humans have treated Earth, and the plot hinged on the premise that the mineral mined on the planet was so valuable it made economic sense to transport it back. In reality Cameron says, “the best thing to bring back would be data—about new genomes, materials, etcetera.” He makes a valid point—sending data to Earth could simultaneously create tremendous value and negate the need for a ship to transport physical materials.
...








						Why Would Anyone Invest in Interstellar Travel?
					

It would be a daring adventure, but despite what you seen in the movies, making it profitable is something else altogether.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Nov 17, 2021)

Why an Old Theory of Everything Is Gaining New Life​For decades, physicists have struggled to create a quantum theory of gravity. Now an approach that dates to the 1970s is attracting newfound attention.








						Why an Old Theory of Everything Is Gaining New Life
					

For decades, physicists have struggled to create a quantum theory of gravity. Now an approach that dates to the 1970s is attracting newfound attention.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Hunt for Earth’s Deep Hidden Oceans​Water-bearing minerals reveal that Earth’s mantle could hold more water than all its oceans. Researchers now ask: Where did it all come from?








						The Hunt for Earth’s Deep Hidden Oceans
					

Water-bearing minerals reveal that Earth’s mantle could hold more water than all its oceans. Researchers now ask: Where did it all come from?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Nov 17, 2021)

Outer Space related;
When a Mars Simulation Goes Wrong​A mission atop a Hawaiian volcano shows humans still have much to learn before they set foot on another world.








						When a Mars Simulation Goes Wrong
					

A mission atop a Hawaiian volcano shows humans still have much to learn before they set foot on another world.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
...
*Project Horizon* was a 1959 study to determine the feasibility of constructing a scientific / military base on the Moon, at a time when the U.S. Department of the Army, Department of the Navy, and Department of the Air Force had total responsibility for U.S. space program plans. On June 8, 1959, a group at the Army Ballistic Missile Agency (ABMA) produced for the Army a report titled _Project Horizon, A U.S. Army Study for the Establishment of a Lunar Military Outpost_. The project proposal states the requirements as:




> The lunar outpost is required to develop and protect potential United States interests on the moon; to develop techniques in moon-based surveillance of the earth and space, in communications relay, and in operations on the surface of the moon; to serve as a base for exploration of the moon, for further exploration into space and for military operations on the moon if required; and to support scientific investigations on the moon.[1]



The permanent outpost was predicted to be required for national security "as soon as possible", and to cost $6 billion. The projected operational date with twelve soldiers was December 1966.

Horizon never progressed past the feasibility stage, being rejected by President Dwight Eisenhower when primary responsibility for America's space program was transferred to the civilian agency NASA.
...








						Project Horizon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 17, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Why an Old Theory of Everything Is Gaining New Life​For decades, physicists have struggled to create a quantum theory of gravity. Now an approach that dates to the 1970s is attracting newfound attention.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always had a problem with quantization of gravity. Gravity is very successful with a  space warp. That is fundamentally different than other particles. Also the difficulty of gravity with galactic distances is "solved" by bringing in dark matter which is also fundamentally different than other particles. These two properties make it quite different than what is in the Standard Model.

The MOND theory of gravity seems cleaner. Some like it; some don't.

If gravity can be quantized, maybe it will show that at galactic distances there is a deviation in the inverse square law, thus obviating dark matter. 

Hurry up you guys and figure this out!

.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 17, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> That is Newtonian physics.
> 
> 
> So why is distance in astronomy is measured in light-years, the distance that light travels in a year and not a light instance?


Because from YOUR perspective 9n earth, the astronauts will take BILLIONS OF YEARS to travel the known universe. To the astronauts it will be INSTANTANEOUS. 

Watch the damn short video. That's why I posted it


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 9, 2021)

Obviously will take more images and data, but interesting so far . . .
Chinese sighting of 'cube' on moon rouses speculation, inspires memes​


			Chinese sighting of 'cube' on moon rouses speculation, inspires memes


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 19, 2021)

Some ideas and insights into how having a near minor planet as a satellite of a more major planet might reflect as a major influence on hydrosphere~biosphere~ "Climates-etc." ...
How the Moon influences our weather​




__





						How the Moon influences our weather
					





					www.msn.com
				




Note that "weather" is short term expressions of "Climate", etc ...

... and "Climate" is expression of "Weather" over long time-periods ...


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 19, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Astronomers spot 29 exoplanets where aliens may be watching Earth​Astronomers spot 29 exoplanets where aliens may be watching Earth



And that is not actually what the study says.  It simply states that there are that many exoplanets that are within a distance where they could see the Earth as an exoplanet transiting their star as we see that planet as one transiting theirs.


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 20, 2021)

Mushroom said:


> And that is not actually what the study says.  It simply states that there are that many exoplanets that are within a distance where they could see the Earth as an exoplanet transiting their star as we see that planet as one transiting theirs.


I think that is where the term "may" applies.


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 22, 2021)

Obviously subjective "lists", but maybe a start point for some;
The Best Sci-Fi Movies of 2021​From _Dune_ to _Little Fish_, they’re all love stories—though some are more touching than others.








						The Best Sci-Fi Movies of 2021
					

From Dune to Little Fish, they’re all love stories—though some are more touching than others.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The best science fiction and fantasy books of 2021​ 
From sweeping space operas to deadly, magical schools








						The best science fiction and fantasy books of 2021
					

From sweeping space operas to deadly, magical schools




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 22, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> I think that is where the term "may" applies.


Actually, they would see Earth transiting in front of our star ~Sol/Sun, not their star.
Maybe.
Some might depend upon the orbital inclinations of those exoplanets.


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 22, 2021)

Pending another place(thread);
How the Moon influences our weather​




__





						How the Moon influences our weather
					





					www.msn.com
				



(Ooohps!  Looks like I found and did this a few days ago.  Oh well ...)


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 22, 2021)

Just a refresher on an excellent source;
Smithsonian Air and Space magazine website;




__





						Air & Space Magazine |  Smithsonian Magazine
					






					www.airspacemag.com


----------



## fncceo (Dec 22, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.



Every time my ex told me to empty the dishwasher,  I did the opposite.


----------



## Stryder50 (Dec 28, 2021)

General Sci-Fi themes here;
Violent Star Releases Energy Burst Equal to Sun's Output in 100,000 Years​


			Violent Star Releases Energy Burst Equal to Sun's Output in 100,000 Years
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mel Brooks on the Making of _Spaceballs_​_








						Mel Brooks on the Making of Spaceballs
					

My son Max loved the Star Wars movies. I would take him to various showings of them. And for his tenth birthday, he had a Star Wars–themed birthday party. And boy, did those kids love it! So I thou…




					lithub.com
				



_


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 5, 2022)

China switches on ‘artificial sun’ that is five times hotter than the real thing​...
A nuclear fusion reactor in China has set a new record for sustained high temperatures after running five times hotter than the sun for more than 17 minutes, according to state media.

The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST), known as an “artificial sun”, reached temperatures of 70,000,000C during the experiments, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The ultimate aim of developing the artificial sun device is to deliver near-limitless clean energy by mimicking the natural reactions occurring within stars.
...


			China switches on ‘artificial sun’ that is five times hotter than the real thing


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 8, 2022)

Astronomers Witness Supergiant Star Explosion for the First Time​...
Astronomers Witness , Supergiant Star Explosion , for the First Time. 'The Independent' reports that for the first time ever, scientists have witnessed a red supergiant star's explosive end. . The observation reportedly marks a major breakthrough in our understanding of a star's final moments. . Previously, it seemed that stars remained relatively calm before dramatically exploding. . The latest observations revealed bright radiation coming from the star prior to the event. . This is a breakthrough in our understanding of what massive stars do moments before they die, Wynn Jacobson-Galán, the study’s lead author, via 'The Independent'. Direct detection of pre-supernova activity in a red supergiant star has never been observed before in an ordinary type II supernova. ...
........


			Astronomers Witness Supergiant Star Explosion for the First Time
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ninety-Nine Fascinating Finds Revealed in 2021​ 
The year’s most exciting discoveries include a Viking “piggy bank,” a lost Native American settlement and a secret passageway hidden behind a bookshelf








						Ninety-Nine Fascinating Finds Revealed in 2021
					

The year's most exciting discoveries include a Viking "piggy bank," a lost Native American settlement and a secret passageway hidden behind a bookshelf




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 12, 2022)

Star Trek has tractor beams. So do we.​But so far, they can't grab anything bigger than a dime.
...
*The Fantasy*​The “tractor beam” has been a reliable narrative device in science fiction for nearly 100 years, deployed whenever the plot requires seizing a runaway spaceship or manipulating objects at a distance. Author E.E. “Doc” Smith is credited with coining the term in 1931 with his novel _Spacehounds of IPC_, serialized in the pulp sci-fi magazine _Amazing Stories_. The language is old-school delicious: “_Brandon swung mighty tractor beams upon the severed halves of the Jovian vessel….”_

Glorious!

Over the years, the tractor beam concept has been used by Golden Age sci-fi writers like Robert Heinlein and Isaac Asimov; by intergalactic heroes like Buck Rogers and John Carter; by TV shows and games _Babylon 5_ and _Half-Life_. But most sci-fi fans probably know it from _Star Wars_ and _Star Trek_ — the sinister _Death Star_ and the mighty _USS Enterprise_ each boasted a frequently convenient tractor beam system.
...








						Star Trek has tractor beams. So do we.
					

But so far, they can't grab anything bigger than a dime.




					expmag.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 13, 2022)

Something like this may have happened once or more in our Solar System when it was forming;
Scientists spot ‘intruder’ flying through space and disturbing distant star​


			Scientists spot ‘intruder’ flying through space and disturbing distant star
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Or a dual planet system where the smaller orbits the larger?
Massive object could be an interstellar moon, a rare find​


			Massive object could be an interstellar moon, a rare find


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 13, 2022)

Earth is at the centre of a 1,000-light-year 'Swiss cheese' bubble​...
Rather than being out on its own, the Earth is at the centre of a giant, 1,000-light-year-wide bubble, created by at least 15 supernova explosions, a new study has found.

There are thousands of young stars at the edge of this bubble, according to astrophysicists from the Space Telescope Science Institute in Baltimore, Maryland.

Working with experts from Harvard and Smithsonian, the team reconstructed the evolutionary history of the galactic neighbourhood over 14 million years.

In the 1970s astronomers discovered Earth was in a cosmic void, after realising no stars had formed in 14 million years, with all stars inside this 'bubble' emerging either before it formed, or passing through on their orbit of the galactic centre.

The new study found that multiple supernova explosions 14 million years ago blasted materials needed for star formation to the edge of a huge area of space, creating a 'superbubble' that is surrounded by a frenzy of star bursts, but with none inside. 
...


			Earth is at the centre of a 1,000-light-year 'Swiss cheese' bubble


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 15, 2022)

A Child’s Puzzle Has Helped Unlock the Secrets of Magnetism​People have known about magnets since ancient times, but the physics of ferromagnetism remains a mystery. Now a familiar puzzle is getting physicists closer to the answer.








						A Child’s Puzzle Has Helped Unlock the Secrets of Magnetism
					

People have known about magnets since ancient times, but the physics of ferromagnetism remains a mystery. Now a familiar puzzle is getting physicists closer to the answer.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 15, 2022)

8 must-see stargazing events to watch in 2022​The year ahead offers many heavenly delights for sky-watchers, including two blood moons, a pair of partial solar eclipses, and multiple planetary meetings.​








						8 must-see stargazing events to watch in 2022
					

The year ahead offers many heavenly delights for sky-watchers, including two blood moons, a pair of partial solar eclipses, and multiple planetary meetings.




					www.nationalgeographic.co.uk
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Six NASA Astronauts Describe the Moment in Space When “Everything Changed”​“This is what heaven must look like.”








						Six NASA Astronauts Describe the Moment in Space When “Everything Changed”
					

“This is what heaven must look like.”




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 17, 2022)

If humans ever do start to live permanently in space, such as orbital cities or colonies on the Moon, planets, etc.; then may need to consider this as part of the ecology needed;
Terramation - Return Home - Human Composting


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 17, 2022)

The Earth's Core Might Be Cooling Much Faster Than We Previously Thought​ 
Scientists say it 'is cooling and becoming inactive much faster than expected.'








						The Earth's Core Might Be Cooling Much Faster Than We Previously Thought
					

The Earth's molten interior is likely cooling a lot faster than previously estimated, and it will speed up even more dramatically in the distant future according to scientists




					interestingengineering.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Earth's interior is cooling faster than expected, study suggests​


			Earth's interior is cooling faster than expected, study suggests
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Earth’s interior is cooling faster than expected​








						Earth’s interior is cooling faster than expected
					

Researchers have demonstrated in the lab how well a mineral common at the boundary between the Earth's core and mantle conducts heat. This leads them to suspect that the Earth's heat may dissipate sooner than previously thought.



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 26, 2022)

Mysterious object 4,000 light years away unlike anything seen before​...
They think it could be a neutron star or a white dwarf – collapsed cores of stars – with an ultra-powerful magnetic field, also known as a magnetar. 

As it spins through the cosmos, the 'spooky' object sends out a beam of radiation, and for one minute in every 20 it is one of the brightest objects in the night sky.

Observations show it releasing a giant burst of energy three times an hour.  
...









			Mysterious object 4,000 light years away unlike anything seen before


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 27, 2022)

What Happens If a Space Elevator Breaks​These structures are a sci-fi solution to the problem of getting objects into orbit without a rocket—but you don’t want to be under one if the cable snaps. 








						What Happens If a Space Elevator Breaks
					

These structures are a sci-fi solution to the problem of getting objects into orbit without a rocket—but you don’t want to be under one if the cable snaps.




					www.wired.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 27, 2022)

Worth a repeat for one, and some variations between content in the others.
Starship Size Comparison 2021​Here are just some of the spaceships from various movies, animations, and tv shows, including Star Wars, Star Trek, Robotech, Macross, Starship Troopers, Halo, Buck Roger, Battlestar Galactica, and Interstellar to name a few.   (A few real ones as well.)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Even better and with more'
Spaceships Size Comparison 2022​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Another and varied;
Spaceships Size Comparison in 3D!​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And from about 2015;
FICTIONAL STARSHIPS Size COMPARISON​
(Includes Dyson Sphere and Ringworld)


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 27, 2022)

What's inside the Millennium Falcon? (Star Wars)​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Star Wars:  Inside the Imperial Star Destroyer​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Star Wars:  Inside the Venator Star Destroyer​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Star Wars: Executor Class Super Star Destroyer (Legends) - Spacedock​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Star Wars:  Inside the Tantive 4​


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 27, 2022)

IT HAPPENED! Elon Musk FINALLY Reveals New Warp Drive Starship 2022!​


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 27, 2022)

Universe Size Comparison 2020​


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 28, 2022)

100 best sci-fi films of all time, according to critics​ 
            This is the best sci-fi movie of all time, according to critics


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 28, 2022)

Some might think the subject of the following thread/link is science fiction and to some degree, fair enough.  FWIW a few sci-fi stories might have been metaphor of the Geminga Scenario.
Anyway, the two thread have linkage so;
The Geminga Scenario


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 28, 2022)

There's a blend of some science and some history here in the ten pages of this "click bait" article; and also each page has a link to another article of related interest.  The diversity of the content in all is why I'm parking it here for now.  Note also I'd not endorse the title of the article/link/url since some of this is the sort some of us won't object to being true (as often happens, the author is trying to entice via a controversial title).

Historical Facts You’ll Wish Weren’t Really True​


			Historical Facts You’ll Wish Weren’t Really True


----------



## Brick Gold (Jan 30, 2022)

Science Fiction is great because you can just make stuff up and it doesnt have to be remotely true in the least.


----------



## Brick Gold (Jan 30, 2022)

Now you know why you have to tiptoe around some of the worlds top scientists, the shit they gotta put up with, puts em on edge.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 31, 2022)

A Dictionary of Science Fiction Runs From Afrofuturism to Zero-G​The long-running project found a new online home, one that showcases the literary genre’s outsized impact on popular culture.​...
In the summer of 1987, movie audiences first met _Robocop_ in the science fiction classic about violence and corrupt corporate power in a future, dystopian Detroit. But the title word is much older than that, going back at least to a 1957 short story by writer Harlan Ellison, in which a tentacled “robocop” pursues a character. The prefix “robo-,” in turn, dates at least to 1945, when _Astounding Science Fiction_ published a story by A.E. van Vogt mentioning “roboplanes” flying through the sky. “Robo-,” of course, comes from “robot,” a word created by Czech author Karel Čapek in his 1920 play_ R.U.R.: Rossum's Universal Robots_, about synthetic humans created to perform drudge work who eventually rebel, destroying humanity.

This is the kind of rabbit hole a reader can go down in the Historical Dictionary of Science Fiction, a resource decades in the making that is now available to the public in an accessible form. Lexicographer Jesse Sheidlower started the project years ago, when he was an editor at the Oxford English Dictionary.
...








						A Dictionary of Science Fiction Runs From Afrofuturism to Zero-G
					

The long-running project found a new online home, one that showcases the literary genre’s outsized impact on popular culture.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 2, 2022)

The International Space Station to be retired and crashed into the Pacific Ocean​




__





						The International Space Station to be retired and crashed into the Pacific Ocean
					





					www.msn.com
				



.........
A few years away, still. DoD about Jan. 2031.


----------



## Brick Gold (Feb 3, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> The International Space Station to be retired and crashed into the Pacific Ocean​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which specific ocean are they crashing it into?


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 4, 2022)

The biggest science mistakes in movies​




__





						The biggest science mistakes in movies
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

What A Novelist In 1922 Predicted What The World Would Look Like In 2022​A century ago, The New York Herald newspaper commissioned popular English novelist W. L. George to write a full-page article about what he thought the world would look like in 100 years. George’s predictions for the future were published in the newspaper’s May 7, 1922 edition. And some of his prophecies were startlingly accurate.
...




__





						What A Novelist In 1922 Predicted What The World Would Look Like In 2022
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## james bond (Feb 15, 2022)

Brick Gold said:


> Which specific ocean are they crashing it into?


Prolly Point Nemo is someplace where no one visits in the ocean.  I guess there is some land in the US where there is no government.


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

james bond said:


> Prolly Point Nemo is someplace where no one visits in the ocean.  I guess there is some land in the US where there is no government.


Which is exactly what is said (Point Nemo, Pacific) in the first paragraph of the article I linked to in that post about crashing ISS in the future.


----------



## james bond (Feb 15, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Which is exactly what is said (Point Nemo, Pacific) in the first paragraph of the article I linked to in that post about crashing ISS in the future.


I looked at the map and saw it's in the middle of nowhere.  There are prolly places in the ocean where no government can or want to claim.


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

The mega-comet hurtling through our solar system is 85, yes 85, miles wide​...
There are some bona fide behemoths sailing around the solar system.

In 2021, astronomers identified a gargantuan comet — an ancient mass of ices, dust, and rocks — hurtling through our cosmic neighborhood. Fortunately, it won't come within a billion miles of Earth. Named Comet Bernardinelli-Bernstein, it was perhaps the largest comet ever detected, likely some 10 times larger than the 6-mile-wide object that pummeled Earth and triggered the dinosaurs' extinction.

Now, new research more accurately gauges the comet's size. It's even bigger than some astronomers supposed. In the new study, to be published in the science journal _Astronomy & Astrophysics_, scientists estimate it's some _85 miles wide_.

If stood next to Mount Everest, it would be around 15 times taller.
...
There are almost certainly other profoundly giant comets out there. We just have to keep looking. After all, Comet Bernardinelli-Bernstein, Lawler noted, was only barely discovered. It was unknowingly picked up during a survey of galaxies in the deep cosmos in 2014. Then, it took years and the help of intensive computing for scientists to sift through loads of observations and ultimately identify this distant behemoth (as of June 2021, it was 1.8 billion miles from the sun).
...




__





						The mega-comet hurtling through our solar system is 85, yes 85, miles wide
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

Astronomers discovered a new world orbiting close to our solar system​...
Astronomers believe they have discovered a new world orbiting Proxima Centauri. Proxima Centauri is the closest star to our Solar System. It’s located roughly 4 light-years away. As such, it has long been the center of speculation and plans to visit if we ever venture beyond our own Solar System. Now, with the discovery of a third world orbiting Proxima Centauri, the fires of imagination may have been stoked once more.
...




__





						Astronomers discovered a new world orbiting close to our solar system
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

Scientists discover the Earth's inner core isn't solid or liquid. It's 'superionic.'​




__





						Scientists discover the Earth's inner core isn't solid or liquid. It's 'superionic.'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

The mysterious prehistoric city that has baffled scientists for years​In a remote region of the western Pacific Ocean lies a stunning and spooky unsolved mystery: the ruins of the ancient city of Nan Madol.
Located next to the eastern shore of Micronesian island Pohnpei, this once-great, prehistoric city is comprised of nearly 100 geometrically shaped man-made stone islands, and it’s the only ancient city built atop a coral reef.
No one is sure of the origins, nor why anyone would want to build a city far from food and water, and yet its ruins are rife with stories and spirits. Check out the gallery for a brief tour of the space and travel back in time.
...




__





						The mysterious prehistoric city that has baffled scientists for years
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
An ancient language has defied translation for 100 years. Can AI crack the code?​ 
Machine learning can translate between two known languages, but could it ever decipher those that remain a mystery to us?​








						An ancient language has defied translation for 100 years. Can AI crack the code?
					

Machine learning can translate between two known languages, but could it ever decipher those that remain a mystery to us?




					restofworld.org


----------



## Stryder50 (Feb 15, 2022)

The Hunt for Earth’s Deep Hidden Oceans​Water-bearing minerals reveal that Earth’s mantle could hold more water than all its oceans. Researchers now ask: Where did it all come from?
...
These mineral flecks — some too small to see even under a microscope — offer a peek into Earth’s otherwise unreachable interior. In 2014, researchers glimpsed something embedded in these minerals that, if not for its deep origins, would’ve been unremarkable: water.

Not actual drops of water, or even molecules of H20, but its ingredients, atoms of hydrogen and oxygen embedded in the crystal structure of the mineral itself. This hydrous mineral isn’t wet. But when it melts, out spills water. The discovery was the first direct proof that water-rich minerals exist this deep, between 410 and 660 kilometers down, in a region called the transition zone, sandwiched between the upper and lower mantles.

Since then, scientists have found more tantalizing evidence of water. In March 2018, a team announced that they had discovered diamonds from Earth’s mantle that have actual water encased inside. Seismic data has also mapped water-friendly minerals across a large portion of Earth’s interior. Some scientists now argue that a huge reservoir of water could be lurking far beneath our feet. If we consider all of the planet’s surface water as one ocean, and there turn out to be even a few oceans underground, it would change how scientists think of Earth’s interior. But it also raises another question: Where could it have all come from?
...








						The Hunt for Earth’s Deep Hidden Oceans
					

Water-bearing minerals reveal that Earth’s mantle could hold more water than all its oceans. Researchers now ask: Where did it all come from?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

The Ancient Peruvian Mystery Solved From Space​These puzzling holes in the arid valleys of southern Peru tell us there was once a flourishing, sophisticated society here.
...








						The Ancient Peruvian Mystery Solved From Space
					

These puzzling holes in the arid valleys of southern Peru tell us there was once a flourishing, sophisticated society here.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

Medieval Africans Had a Unique Process for Purifying Gold With Glass​And scientists in Illinois have recreated it.
...








						Medieval Africans Had a Unique Process for Purifying Gold With Glass
					

And scientists in Illinois have recreated it.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

Stashing some posts from another thread here, for ready future reference;
..........
A USA military presence in outer space has been considered for decades now.  One classic example being Project Horizon, by the US Army. From the study of this proposal came the Saturn series of launch rockets, NASA assigned the moon project and much of Horizon morphed into Apollo.
...
*Project Horizon* was a 1959 study to determine the feasibility of constructing a scientific / military base on the Moon, at a time when the U.S. Department of the Army, Department of the Navy, and Department of the Air Force had total responsibility for U.S. space program plans. On June 8, 1959, a group at the Army Ballistic Missile Agency (ABMA) produced for the Army a report titled _Project Horizon, A U.S. Army Study for the Establishment of a Lunar Military Outpost_. The project proposal states the requirements as:





> The lunar outpost is required to develop and protect potential United States interests on the moon; to develop techniques in moon-based surveillance of the earth and space, in communications relay, and in operations on the surface of the moon; to serve as a base for exploration of the moon, for further exploration into space and for military operations on the moon if required; and to support scientific investigations on the moon.[1]



The permanent outpost was predicted to be required for national security "as soon as possible", and to cost $6 billion. The projected operational date with twelve soldiers was December 1966.

Horizon never progressed past the feasibility stage, being rejected by President Dwight Eisenhower when primary responsibility for America's space program was transferred to the civilian agency NASA.[2]
...








						Project Horizon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

The *United States Space Force* (*USSF*) is the space service branch of the U.S. Armed Forces, one of the eight U.S. uniformed services, and the world's only independent space force.[6][7] Along with its sister-branch, the U.S. Air Force, the Space Force is part of the Department of the Air Force, one of the three civilian-led military departments within the Department of Defense. The Space Force, through the Department of the Air Force, is overseen by the Secretary of the Air Force, a civilian political appointee who reports to the Secretary of Defense, and is appointed by the President with Senate confirmation.[8] The military head of the Space Force is the Chief of Space Operations who is typically the most senior Space Force officer. The Chief of Space Operations exercises supervision over the Space Force's units and serves as one of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.

The Space Force is the smallest U.S. armed service, consisting of 6,434[1] military personnel and operating 77 spacecraft. Major spacecraft and systems include the Space Fence, Global Positioning System constellation, military satellite communications constellations, Boeing X-37B spaceplane, U.S. missile warning system, U.S. space surveillance network, and the Satellite Control Network. Under the Goldwater–Nichols Act, the Space Force is responsible for organizing, training, and equipping space forces, which are then presented to the unified combatant commands, predominantly to United States Space Command, for operational employment.

The U.S. Space Force traces its roots to the beginning of the Cold War, with the first Army Air Forces space programs starting in 1945. In 1954, the Western Development Division, under General Bernard Schriever, was established as the first dedicated space organization within the U.S. Armed Forces[9][10] and continues to exist as the Space Force's Space and Missile Systems Center. Military space forces were organized under several different Air Force major commands until they were unified when Air Force Space Command was established on 1 September 1982. U.S. space forces first began conducting combat support operations in the Vietnam War and continued to provide satellite communications, weather, and navigation support during the 1982 Falklands War, 1983 United States invasion of Grenada, 1986 United States bombing of Libya, and 1989 United States invasion of Panama. The first major employment of space forces culminated in the Gulf War, where they proved so critical to the U.S.-led coalition, that it is sometimes referred to as the first "space war".

The first discussions of creating a military space service occurred in 1958, and the idea was also being considered in 1982 by President Ronald Reagan. The 2001 Space Commission argued for the creation of a Space Corps between 2007 and 2011, and a bipartisan proposal in the U.S. Congress would have created a U.S. Space Corps in 2017. On 20 December 2019, the United States Space Force Act, developed by Democratic representative Jim Cooper and Republican representative Mike Rogers, was signed as part of the National Defense Authorization Act by President Donald Trump, reorganizing Air Force Space Command and other Air Force space elements into the United States Space Force, and creating the first new independent military service since the Army Air Forces were reorganized as the U.S. Air Force in 1947.
...








						United States Space Force - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hopefully the US Space Force isn't just "out there" focused downward, but also watching outward, and ideally equip to respond/deal with ...
...

A Look at Earth's Planetary Defense Systems in Preparation for Doomsday​ 
Within our solar system, there are thousands of objects that cross Earth's path, some of which could even collide with us someday. How are we ensuring this doesn't happen?
...
It has become something of a trope thanks to Hollywood, science fiction writers, and fans of doomsday scenarios alike. A sizeable comet or asteroid is on a collision course with Earth, and news of its impending impact causes widespread panic and hysteria.

While the people of Earth dig in and prepare for the worst, the nations of the world come together in a last-ditch effort to destroy it and save the planet. As the plot of a major motion picture or novel, the stuff practically writes itself!

However, as with any good story, there's a strong element of truth to this scenario. For billions of years, planet Earth has come into contact with asteroids, comets, and other pieces of debris.

Granted, the vast majority of these were so small that they burned up in our atmosphere, or caused little to no damage on the surface. And more often than not, asteroids that exist in near-Earth space (known as Near-Earth Objects or NEOs) will pass us by at a safe distance.

But on occasion, there have been some impacts that were so powerful that they did more harm than a thermonuclear bomb.

Every few millions of years, there have even been impacts that have triggered mass extinctions.

It is little wonder then why space agencies around the world make it their business to track and monitor any and all NEOs that we know of. It is also understandable that for decades, these same agencies and government planners have been working on strategies for deflecting or destroying any asteroids that come too close to Earth, also known as planetary defense.

Which begs the question: how prepared are we for a doomsday-type asteroid-impact scenario?
.....








						A Look at Earth's Planetary Defense Systems in Preparation for Doomsday
					

There are thousands of near-Earth objects in our solar system. In the event of an asteroid collision with Earth, how prepared are we to deal with this kind of event?




					interestingengineering.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

Two impact events of significant size in recent times;
...
*Tunguska Impact:*
This event, which took place on June 30th, 1908 in Eastern Siberia, was the largest impact event on Earth in recorded history. And while the meteoroid that was responsible did not technically strike Earth, but exploded in our atmosphere (an air burst), it is still classified as an impact event.

The resulting explosion caused widespread damage to the Eastern Siberian Taiga, flattening 2,000 km² (770 mi²) of the forest. Luckily, since the explosion happened over a sparsely populated region, it is not believed to have caused any human casualties.

Different studies have produced different estimates for the size of the meteoroid, ranging from 60 to 190 m (200 to 620 ft), depending on whether it was a comet or an asteroid. The object is thought to have disintegrated at an altitude of 5 to 10 km (3 to 6 mi) above the surface.
...
*Chelyabinsk Meteor:*
This impact event is the most recent on record, which involved an extremely bright meteor (superbolide) entering Earth's atmosphere and exploding over the small southern Ural town of Chelyabinsk, Russia, on February 15th, 2013.

This event was caused by a NEO measuring approximately 20 m (66 ft) in diameter which was traveling at speeds of about 20 km/s (12.5 mi/s). The resulting airburst caused a shockwave that inflicted damage to 7,200 buildings in the region, as well as causing 1,500 injuries (but no reported deaths).

The light from the meteor was temporarily brighter than the Sun and could be seen by observers up to 100 km (62 mi) away. Some eyewitnesses also reported feeling the intense heat from the fireball, despite the otherwise freezing conditions at the time.
...








						A Look at Earth's Planetary Defense Systems in Preparation for Doomsday
					

There are thousands of near-Earth objects in our solar system. In the event of an asteroid collision with Earth, how prepared are we to deal with this kind of event?




					interestingengineering.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 3, 2022)

And here's a probable from more distant human history;

Comets and The Bronze Age Collapse​_By Bob_ _Kobres_​_                         Comets and The Bronze Age Collapse                     

By Bob Kobres Mirrored from  The Cosmic Tusk. The original page is here. . . . and from heaven a great star shall fall on the dread ocean and burn up the deep sea, with Babylon itself and the …







                                                                craterhunter.wordpress.com                

Also_

_             Comets and the Bronze Age Collapse         _


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 10, 2022)

At the risk of sounding like I'm recommending/advertising, I need to plug "The Great Courses" programs. 
The Great Courses 

I've recently acquired and started viewing their DVD course on "
How Science Shapes Science Fiction "​I'm finding it very entertaining and informative, especially since the DVD version has some great visuals to go with it. He covers the range of authors, works/books/movies, and topics that are foundation to Sci-Fi while looking into the science used, or mangled, by these favorites.





__





						The Great Courses
					






					www.thegreatcourses.com
				




- You may want to just get on their mailing list, get the catalogs, and shop when they have the best discounts/sales. Once or more each year nearly every course is down to about 20% (or less) usual price.


----------



## miketx (Mar 10, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> With our Galaxy being about 100,000 light years across (diameter), this is relatively close by;
> Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth​
> 
> 
> Experts spot two stars falling into other 1,500 light years from Earth


Never happened under Trump.


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 11, 2022)

Being the archive thread for Sci-Fi, some article links;
...
Is Physical Law an Alien Intelligence?​Alien life could be so advanced it becomes indistinguishable from physics.​








						Is Physical Law an Alien Intelligence?
					

Alien life could be so advanced it becomes indistinguishable from physics.




					getpocket.com
				



...
What if There's an Earth-Like Planet at One of Our Closest Stars?​




__





						What if There's an Earth-Like Planet at One of Our Closest Stars?
					





					www.msn.com
				



...
20 facts you might not know about 'Alien'​




__





						20 facts you might not know about 'Alien'
					





					www.msn.com
				



...
These are the best 'Twilight Zone' episodes of all time, according to data​


			These are the best 'Twilight Zone' episodes of all time, according to data


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 14, 2022)

A click bait slide show, but still a couple interesting items within;
Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'​




__





						Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Massive plasma eruption on the Sun shot 2.2 million miles into space​




__





						Massive plasma eruption on the Sun shot 2.2 million miles into space
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There’s a Chance the Black Hole at the Center of Our Galaxy Is Actually a Wormhole​The odds are slim, but a new analysis shows it’s possible.​








						There’s a Chance the Black Hole at the Center of Our Galaxy Is Actually a Wormhole
					

The odds are slim, but a new analysis shows it’s possible.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 18, 2022)

Leaning into the Sci-Fi part here;
*Philip K Dick: the writer who witnessed the future*
...
Forty years since the death of the sci-fi author – whose stories have inspired films like Blade Runner and Minority Report – Adam Scovell explores how prophetic his work has been.

I am in passport control. I can see my face on a screen. The technology recognises me and lets me through. I scan codes showing my vaccination status and recent Covid test results. The machines assess the data regarding my health and microbiology. Through into the waiting room, people are staring into little screens. A strangely large number have the camera flipped, and are capturing their faces at different angles, as if they've forgotten what they look like. I open my laptop and join in. I give my details to a company to enter the digital realm. Adverts tailored to my personality pop up. They know me better than I know myself.

This is 2022. And 2022 is a Philip K Dick novel.
...








						Philip K Dick: the writer who witnessed the future
					

Forty years since the death of the sci-fi author – whose stories have inspired films like Blade Runner and Minority Report – Adam Scovell explores how prophetic his work has been.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 23, 2022)

12 of the strangest objects in the universe​




__





						12 of the strangest objects in the universe
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 23, 2022)

The weirdest moons in the solar system​




__





						The weirdest moons in the solar system
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 28, 2022)

Interesting ...
Earth Has a 27.5-Million-Year 'Heartbeat', But We Have No Idea What Causes It​




__





						Earth Has a 27.5-Million-Year 'Heartbeat', But We Have No Idea What Causes It
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 30, 2022)

You’ve probably never heard of terahertz waves, but they could change your life​ 
Welcome to the electromagnetic dark zone.
...








						You've probably never heard of terahertz waves, but they could change your life
					

In the far infrared band of the electromagnetic spectrum, engineers are exploring the terahertz gap, which could lead to a wave of faster, more sensitive technologies.




					www.popsci.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Most Important Scientific Problems Have Yet to Be Solved​If certain areas of science appear to be quite mature, others are in the process of development, and yet others remain to be born.
...








						The Most Important Scientific Problems Have Yet to Be Solved
					

If certain areas of science appear to be quite mature, others are in the process of development, and yet others remain to be born.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Mysterious beams of light in the sky have been spotted around the world​




__





						Mysterious beams of light in the sky have been spotted around the world
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hubble sees most distant star ever, 28 billion light-years away​




__





						Hubble sees most distant star ever, 28 billion light-years away
					





					www.microsoftnewskids.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 5, 2022)

The Long Goodbye to Saturn’s Rings​The planet’s defining feature is slowly disappearing.
...








						The Long Goodbye to Saturn’s Rings
					

The planet’s defining feature is slowly disappearing.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 8, 2022)

A Powerful 'Space Laser' Has Been Detected Beaming From Deep Space​Powerful, radio-wavelength laser light has been detected emanating from the greatest distance across deep space yet.
...




__





						A Powerful 'Space Laser' Has Been Detected Beaming From Deep Space
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Telescope discovers galactic space laser at a record-breaking 5 billion lightyears away​...
A powerful telescope in South Africa has detected a space laser, known as a "megamaser," that is 5 billion lightyears from Earth. Scientists named it Nkalakatha, an isiZulu word meaning "big boss." 
...








						Telescope discovers galactic space laser at a record-breaking 5 billion lightyears away
					

The megamaser, named Nkalakatha, was discovered by the MeerKAT telescope in South Africa.




					www.cbsnews.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hmmm ... ???


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 20, 2022)

Astronomers discover small but mighty 'micronova' star explosion​...
Astronomers have discovered a new kind of star explosion called a micronova. Although it may be smaller than the giant supernova explosions that claim the lives of stars, this incendiary event still packs a punch.

Each micronova can burn through "around 3.5 billion Great Pyramids of Giza" of material (or 20,000,000 trillion kilograms) in just a few hours, according to the researchers.

These extremely powerful outbursts can occur on the surface of white dwarfs, or dead stars about as small as our planet, based on observations made by a team of astronomers using the European Southern Observatory's Very Large Telescope in Chile's Atacama Desert.

"We have discovered and identified for the first time what we are calling a micronova,"  said lead study author Simone Scaringi, an astronomer and assistant professor at Durham University in the United Kingdom, in a statement. "The phenomenon challenges our understanding of how thermonuclear explosions in stars occur. We thought we knew this, but this discovery proposes a totally new way to achieve them."

A study detailing the findings published Wednesday in the journal Nature.
...




__





						Astronomers discover small but mighty 'micronova' star explosion
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lyrid Meteor Shower 2022: When To See Fireballs Over Washington​...
SEATTLE — Earth Day dawns Friday with the peak of an out-of-this-world event, the Lyrid meteor shower. The best time to see this often-fireball-rich star show in Washington is early in the morning. You may see them in the late evenings now through Friday as well — weather permitting.
...




__





						Lyrid Meteor Shower 2022: When To See Fireballs Over Washington
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What would happen if we didn't have the moon?​


			What would happen if we didn't have the moon?
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Puget Sounders may have prime view of Saturn, Mars, Venus, Jupiter on Wednesday​




__





						Puget Sounders may have prime view of Saturn, Mars, Venus, Jupiter on Wednesday
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 22, 2022)

IIRC, this "vehicle" may have featured in a Clive Cussler adventure novel.  Still, a rather interesting episode in USA exploration ventures and something which could be varied in other world explorations, as well as any future ones here on Earth.

There’s a Massive Antarctic Exploration Vehicle Lost Somewhere at the Bottom of the World​Last seen in 1958, it was designed to travel 5000 miles and self-sustain for an entire year.​...​

...​Note: The aircraft shown is a Beechcraft Staggerwing fitted with skis for landing gear.​...​You’d think a massive machine like this would still exist somewhere, even in pieces. And surely they made more than one for the journey. But no—the single Snow Cruiser built is lost somewhere in Antarctica (or at the bottom of the Southern Ocean). Just where exactly is an international mystery that’s likely to remain unsolved forever.​...​

...​The vehicle—there is no other word for it—had a twenty foot wheelbase and a total length of about 56 feet. Powering the cruiser were two Cummins diesel engines. Their combined 300 horsepower spun two generators, which sent their power to four motors—one per 10-foot-diameter wheel. Yes, this was a diesel-electric drivetrain in a vehicle way before that was a thing. The motors could push it to a top speed of 30 mph and up a 35 percent grade.​...​With four-wheel steering, the Snow Cruiser had a 30 foot turning circle, excellent for its size. It could also raise and lower its suspension, allowing it to (theoretically) push itself over wide crevasses on its smooth underbelly—like a 75,000-pound penguin. Interestingly, that independent articulation was designed to allow the craft to tuck its wheels up into the body when parked so the rubber tires could be warmed with exhaust gases.​​Inside was a control cabin, machine shop, kitchen, store room, and living quarters. These living quarters could accommodate the crew of five and Navy, a Labrador Husky along for the ride. All of the other space inside the vehicle was taken up by two massive spare tires and fuel. The Snow Cruiser not only carried 5,000 gallons of diesel for itself, but an additional 1,000 gallons for the plane it carried on its roof.​...​Having never actually given the vehicle a test drive on snow—its August-November development timeline didn’t allow for that—the crew began the journey of just two miles to the Little America exploration base. The Snow Cruiser was immediately out of its depth. It lacked power and traction. It was far too heavy, and its smooth tires were next to useless on the ice even with the addition of chains. (Winter tire tech was still in its infancy then, and it had been tested on the dunes of Indiana, where those massive balloon tires were actually of use.) The envisioned cruising speed of 30 mph was laughably ambitious.​​They weren’t going to make it to the South Pole; the Snow Cruiser could barely make it across the Ross Ice Shelf where it landed. The thing reportedly had better grip in reverse, so the expedition’s crew resorted to driving around backwards when they needed to move. Remember, these scientists had work to do and this was both their only shelter and mode of transportation apart from dogsleds and the plane—which eventually suffered engine failure and needed to be shipped out for repairs.​...​The mighty Snow Cruiser was found in 1946 by a U.S. Navy expedition, at which point it supposedly only needed air in its tires and a little tune-up to run. In 1958, the behemoth was again uncovered by chance—the international team that spotted its signal poles dug through feet of snow and discovered its weatherproofing had held up and the interior was just as the original crew had left it, cigarette butts and all. Seeing as it definitely wasn't going anywhere now, they left. That was the last time anyone saw it.​​Antarctica’s ice is forever shifting, and several years after that final Snow Cruiser sighting, a large chunk of the Ross Ice Shelf broke off near where it had been parked. Whether the vehicle is still entombed on the landbound side or lost at sea is unknown. Ironically, Poulter’s belief that the Antarctic could be seen by car wasn't totally off base—  in 2017, Hyundai sent a Santa Fe crossover to the South Pole as a publicity stunt.​...​







						There’s a Massive Antarctic Exploration Vehicle Lost Somewhere at the Bottom of the World
					

Last seen in 1958, it was designed to travel 5000 miles and self-sustain for an entire year.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm rather skeptical of this event and this slide show on it is questionable since the only two images of warships are USN battleships, not destroyers.  Significant size and shape differences between the two types.
...
Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'​Do you believe in alien life? Do you think time travel is possible? If you answered no to either, take a look at this story that supposedly took place in the United Stated during World War II. Imagine being on board a war ship that suddenly disappears into thin air and suddenly reappears somewhere else seconds later. Imagine you haven't just experienced teleportation, but you've time traveled a few years into the future. It may sound like something out of science fiction, but there is a theory that says the U.S. Navy did it.
...




__





						Teleportation and the mysterious 'Philadelphia Experiment'
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 28, 2022)

Some more for the eclectic offerings here;
...
Who Actually Created The Klingon Language In Star Trek?​




__





						Who Actually Created The Klingon Language In Star Trek?
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~
A huge solar flare just struck Earth — and there may be bigger ones to come, experts say​




__





						A huge solar flare just struck Earth — and there may be bigger ones to come, experts say
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
Physicists make ‘impossible’ superconductor discovery that could make computers hundreds of times faster​




__





						Physicists make ‘impossible’ superconductor discovery that could make computers hundreds of times faster
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Watch a Sikorsky S-92 Snatch a Rocket Right Out of the Sky​




__





						Watch a Sikorsky S-92 Snatch a Rocket Right Out of the Sky
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 28, 2022)

That "pass" is further than the Moon's orbit, and measured in millions of miles.  Maybe close relative to distances within the Solar System, but no worry of impact here.  Still, NEOs will be a concern and these two look to "be back" in not too distant future.
Huge Asteroid to Pass Earth Thursday May Be Over 2,500 Feet Wide​...
On Thursday, Earth will be visited by a massive asteroid with a width that could be as great as double the height of the Empire State Building, but it won't be alone and its companion is even more tremendous in size.
...
The asteroid 418135 (2008 AG33) with an estimated size of between around 1,150 and 2,560 feet will speed past Earth at 23,264 miles per hour on Thursday. But, just a few days after this, another asteroid, potentially even larger will also pass our planet.

This asteroid, designated 467460 (2006 JF42) which will make its closest approach on May 9, 2022, has an estimated size of between 1,247 and 2,822 feet. That means that potentially it could be as wide as two and a half Empire State Buildings.

 This second asteroid won't just potentially top 418135 (2008 AG33) in size, however. It will also whip past our planet more rapidly, traveling at around 25,277 mph. To put that velocity into perspective, it is twelve and a half times faster than a bullet fired by a rifle, 17 times as fast as a jet fighter, and 1,000 times as fast as Usain Bolt.

There is one category in which 418135 (2008 AG33) has 467460 (2006 JF42) beaten. The April 28 visit to our region of the solar system will see this asteroid come within about two million miles of Earth. During its visit in May, 467460 (2006 JF42) will remain around 3.5 million miles from our planet.

 Using NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory at California Institute of Technology's Small-Body Database Lookup it is possible to track where these objects are in relation to Earth.
...




__





						Huge Asteroid to Pass Earth Thursday May Be Over 2,500 Feet Wide
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (May 2, 2022)

Out of a Magic Math Function, One Solution to Rule Them All​Mathematicians used “magic functions” to prove that two highly symmetric lattices solve a myriad of problems in eight- and 24-dimensional space.








						Out of a Magic Math Function, One Solution to Rule Them All
					

Mathematicians used “magic functions” to prove that two highly symmetric lattices solve a myriad of problems in eight- and 24-dimensional space.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (May 2, 2022)

The Machiavellians of the Animal Kingdom​Want to see a power play in a group? Behold the mongoose.​








						The Machiavellians of the Animal Kingdom
					

Want to see a power play in a group? Behold the mongoose.



					nautil.us


----------



## Stryder50 (May 6, 2022)

Archiving this here for now.  Main point is in the excerpt of the concluding paragraphs and what they say about "peer reviewed".
...
The Hero Scientist Who Passed Off A Star Trek Episode As A Scientific Paper​...
So, that was "Threshold," a story that's still recapped in retrospective articles, in conventions ... and in the _American Research Journal of Biosciences_. Because in 2018, a scientist calling himself Lewis Zimmerman submitted a paper about the episode, titling it "Rapid Genetic and Developmental Morphological Change Following Extreme Celerity."

This paper was _not_ some kind of exploration of real-world science through the lens of _Star Trek_—if it sounds like "Threshold" used any real-world science, we did a bad job recapping it. Instead, Zimmerman claimed to have forced two actual research subjects into Warp 10, resulting in the "spontaneous exfoliation of skin cells," "internal morphological differences," and "measurement of heart number increasing two-fold" (i.e., each subject grew a second heart, like Tom did in _Star Trek_). Zimmerman also claimed, just like in the episode, to have let the research subjects breed, resulting in "three viable, motile progeny." 

Why did this journal print this nonsense? Because this journal, like several others, publishes whatever people submit without reviewing it, asking just for a fee. Zimmerman's goal here was to expose the fraudulent scientific publishing industry. It's a wide problem, one we've talked about before. Zimmerman (whose true name remains undisclosed, for his own protection), joins the ranks of several other crusading trolls, such as the guy who successfully managed to publish a paper on the power of midi-chlorians.
...


			The Hero Scientist Who Passed Off A Star Trek Episode As A Scientific Paper


----------



## Stryder50 (May 7, 2022)

Physicists make ‘impossible’ superconductor discovery that could make computers hundreds of times faster​




__





						Physicists make ‘impossible’ superconductor discovery that could make computers hundreds of times faster
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50 (May 12, 2022)

Watch a space startup spin a projectile into the sky at more than 1,000 miles per hour​...
SpinLaunch has a completely different approach. It plans to put a small rocket into a massive centrifuge that will whip it around to drum up most of the speed it will need to get to orbit. Then, the rocket would fly out of the centrifuge, gain thousands of feet in altitude and light up a small engine to continue its journey to drop a satellite off in space.

SpinLaunch says that this method could use just one quarter of the fuel that vertically launched rockets require, and it could be ten times cheaper. The company said the first test launch, conducted last year, "validated" key parts of the company's technology.
...


			Watch a space startup spin a projectile into the sky at more than 1,000 miles per hour


----------



## Stryder50 (May 12, 2022)

A Meteor Exploded Over The Bering Sea With The Force Of 10 Atomic Bombs​...
On December 18th, 2018, a large meteor fell from the sky and exploded over the Bering Sea. This explosion had a force 10 times the strength of the atomic bomb dropped over Hiroshima in 1945 (via CBC News). These types of events are known as fireballs, and they happen more often than you think.

The term "fireball" refers to a very bright meteor, typically one as bright as Venus in the night sky or brighter (via the American Meteor Society). Venus is typically the brightest object in the sky other than the moon and sun unless a bright fireball streaks by. The main difference between a normal meteor (or shooting star) and a fireball is simply size. Most meteors burn up in the upper atmosphere as they fall to the Earth, and fireballs are often not big enough to make it through Earth's atmosphere, as NASA reports. But, in some rare cases, such as the one that fell over the Bering Sea in 2018, they explode.
...


			A Meteor Exploded Over The Bering Sea With The Force Of 10 Atomic Bombs


----------



## Stryder50 (May 13, 2022)

One of my favorite authors, going back to my teen years (the 1960s), was the late Robert A. Heinlein.  There were a few ideas/concepts I recall him presenting in his stories and books that might fit the bill of 'Science used in Science Fiction'.  To the point maybe of predicting such that would later become reality.

First for consideration is the "waldo" - remote manipulator;
"A *remote manipulator*, also known as a *telefactor*, *telemanipulator*, or *waldo* (after the 1942 short story "Waldo" by Robert A. Heinlein which features a man who invents and uses such devices),[1] is a device which, through electronic, hydraulic, or mechanical linkages, allows a hand-like mechanism to be controlled by a human operator. The purpose of such a device is usually to move or manipulate hazardous materials for reasons of safety, similar to the operation and play of a claw crane game. "
Remote manipulator - Wikipedia


Next would be the water bed, which I believe he presented in the novel, "Stranger in a Strange Land" and a few other writings.  Though it may have seen earlier versions, generally RAH is credited with the more modern version;
"Science fiction writer Robert A. Heinlein described therapeutic waterbeds in his novels _Beyond This Horizon_ (1942), _Double Star_ (1956), and _Stranger in a Strange Land_ (1961). In 1980 Heinlein recalled in _Expanded Universe_: "
Waterbed - Wikipedia

There were also a few ideas presented in his book "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress";
The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress - Wikipedia

Though they may not have seen much "real use" so far, they likely are on the horizon.

First is the electro-magnetic catapult that the Lunar colony used to launch canisters of wheat towards Earth.  And later 'rocks' to bombard Earth with.  While we see something similar with "high speed railroads", I believe it has also been proposed as a possible launch aid for placing objects into LEO.

Next was the self-aware computer, an early concept of AI=Artificial Intelligence; "Mike".  Whether or not our near future "AI" will have the personality and ingenuity of "Mike"(and his many guises) likely remains to be seen.

Finally, there was the aspect of a social science concept in the interesting marriage/family arrangements resulting from the two to one ratio of men versus women on Luna.  As he often did, RAH was an early and intriguing commentator and advocate for women's right and gender equality.  In this case, he provides a new turn around social condition where females may be rather dominant.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 15, 2022)

I'm a bit skeptical of this conclusion. We still don't know enough about the universe, IMO. So FWIW;
There Used to Be Aliens in Our Galaxy, but They Killed Themselves Off​ETs have a thing for self-annihilation.
...








						There Used to Be Aliens in Our Galaxy, but They Killed Themselves Off
					

ETs have a thing for self-annihilation.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (May 20, 2022)

One Great Article About Every Planet in the Solar System​A guided tour of our planetary neighborhood, from mysterious Mercury to the dwarf planet Pluto and the search for the elusive Planet Nine.​








						One Great Article About Every Planet in the Solar System
					

A guided tour of our planetary neighborhood, from mysterious Mercury to the dwarf planet Pluto and the search for the elusive Planet Nine.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 6, 2022)

Again, pending a thread that is about science fiction;
10 Sci-Fi Movies That Will Give You An Existential Crisis​


			10 Sci-Fi Movies That Will Give You An Existential Crisis


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 23, 2022)

Google's AI Is Self-Aware And Has A Soul, Suspended Engineer Says​Google has suspended Blake Lemoine after going public with his story about Google's LaMDA technology.
...








						Google's AI Is Self-Aware And Has A Soul, Suspended Engineer Says
					

Google has suspended Blake Lemoine after going public with his story about Google's LaMDA technology.




					www.gamespot.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Google Engineer Thinks That The AI has Become Aware Of Itself, And I​~~~~~~~~~~
Is Google's chatbot program self-aware? | The Week​


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 3, 2022)

More for context and the pessimistic perspective.  It's a very big universe and I doubt the odds are so prohibitive as this author suggests.
Intelligent Life Really Can’t Exist Anywhere Else​Hell, our own evolution on Earth was pure luck.








						Intelligent Life Really Can’t Exist Anywhere Else
					

Hell, our own evolution on Earth was pure luck.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 13, 2022)

A Blinding History of the Laser Pointer​They can wreck your eyes, and they can land you 14 years in jail for shining one at a police chopper. But where did they come from?​...
I often wondered who and what made it possible for my alcoholic buddy to wield such a dangerous tool. They’ve been around in one form or another for a while, of course — the invention of lasers writ large can be traced all the way back to 1900, which was when famed German physicist Max Planck published a paper surmising that energy is made of individual units, which he called quanta. His theory would later inspire Albert Einstein, who became the first person to realize that light is made up of photons in 1905. Using this knowledge, Einstein proposed a theory called stimulated emission, a process by which electrons (previously known as the aforementioned quanta) can be stimulated to emanate light of a particular wavelength. This is the process that would eventually make lasers possible.

Forty years later, Columbia University professor Charles Townes conceptualized a device that would come to be known as a maser (microwave amplification by stimulated emission of radiation) while sitting on a park bench in Washington. Based on Einstein’s stimulated emission theory, the device was able to amplify and even generate electromagnetic waves. A few years later, in 1957, Columbia University graduate student Gordon Gould scribbled the acronym LASER (light amplification by stimulated emission of radiation) and described the elements needed for constructing one in his notebook, which would eventually become the focus of a 30-year court battle for the patent rights to the device. 

Around that same time, Townes and his brother-in-law published a paper showing that masers could be made to operate in optical realms, creating luminous lights, and were granted U.S. patent number 2,929,922 for the optical maser, which was officially called a laser at that point. Meanwhile, Gould and his private research company, Technical Research Group, were denied their patent application, launching what would become that super dramatic laser invention dispute I mentioned (Gould would eventually start receiving royalties from his patents in the late 1980s).

In 1960, the first working laser was built at Hughes Research Laboratory using a piece of ruby as a medium, light for an energy source and mirrors to produce a resonator that created a beam. Look, I don’t pretend to understand all of this either — just watch the handy explanatory video below.
...








						A Blinding History of the Laser Pointer
					

They can wreck your eyes, and they can land you 14 years in jail for shining one at a police chopper. But where did they come from?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 13, 2022)

Whoops, Humans Made a Space Barrier Around Earth​The kicker? It’s actually saving us.








						Whoops, Humans Made a Space Barrier Around Earth
					

The kicker? It’s actually saving us.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 16, 2022)

10 Sci-Fi Films That Bombed At The Box Office But Became Cult Classics​








						10 Small Habits That Have A Huge Return On Life
					

Don’t worry about how you will change. Focus on what habits you want to form and why.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 17, 2022)

10 Times The Twilight Zone Predicted the Future​


			10 Times The Twilight Zone Predicted the Future
		


(Maybe ...)


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 24, 2022)

The only way to beat the speed of light​ 
There's a speed limit to the Universe: the speed of light in a vacuum. Want to beat the speed of light? Try going through a medium!
...








						The only way to beat the speed of light
					

There's a speed limit to the Universe: the speed of light in a vacuum. Want to beat the speed of light? Try going through a medium!




					bigthink.com


----------



## flan327 (Jul 25, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> More for context and the pessimistic perspective.  It's a very big universe and I doubt the odds are so prohibitive as this author suggests.
> Intelligent Life Really Can’t Exist Anywhere Else​Hell, our own evolution on Earth was pure luck.​
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it can
Probably not carbon based

The HUBRIS to believe that WE are the ONLY ONES


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 14, 2022)

Unusual items for future consideration ...








						Coast to Coast AM: The Best Paranormal News Show | Coast to Coast AM
					

Get news about the weird and bizarre on Coast to Coast AM from radio host George Noory every night!




					www.coasttocoastam.com
				











						Mary Joyce Images 8/13/22 | Coast to Coast AM
					

UFO researcher Mary Joyce shares several images to accompany her appearance on the 8/13/22 show with Richard Syrett discussing secrets and cover-ups on Earth and beyond.




					www.coasttocoastam.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Further context ...
Mary Joyce - UFO Investigator and Paranormal Author​"Deep Space UFOs" with Mary Joyce, editor of the Sky Ships Over ...​





						UFO researcher Mary Joyce at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 18, 2022)

How to Tell Science From Pseudoscience
					

PopSci’s all-in guide to ferreting out falsehoods.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 18, 2022)

20 of the Best Science Fiction Books of All Time​








						20 of the Best Science Fiction Books of All Time | Book Riot
					

The best science fiction books of all time push the envelope, show what could be, and make you question what's possible.




					bookriot.com
				



~~~~~~~
I've read about half of these. Could think of a few others I'd swap out here.
Obviously this may be a subjective list.
Note that at the bottom of the linked page/list there are a few other links to click on related topic.

If you’re looking for more science fiction books, or information on its various genres, you can check out our other list of the most influential science fiction books of all time, this list of genre-bending science fiction, or maybe give some love to the best science fiction books you’ve never heard of.

(or you could click above)


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 18, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> How to Tell Science From Pseudoscience
> 
> 
> PopSci’s all-in guide to ferreting out falsehoods.
> ...











						How to Read the News Like a Scientist
					

Overwhelmed by your news feed? Use tools from science to evaluate what’s true and what’s fake, suggests researcher Emma Frans.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Dayton3 (Aug 18, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.


Newtonian physics do not apply at the quantum level.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 25, 2022)

Could a solar storm ever destroy Earth?​


			Could a solar storm ever destroy Earth?


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 26, 2022)

Could go in other threads, but being new tech of sorts ...
Chinese scientists create a ‘plasma shower’ to improve stealth bomber performance​


			Chinese scientists create a ‘plasma shower’ to improve stealth bomber performance


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 30, 2022)

Scientists Puzzled Because James Webb Is Seeing Stuff That Shouldn't Be There​...
EXCERPT:

Over the past several weeks, NASA's ultra-powerful James Webb Space Telescope (JWST) has allowed humankind some unprecedented glimpses into the farthest reaches of our universe. And unsurprisingly, some of these dazzling new observations have raised more questions than they've answered.

 For a long time, for instance, scientists believed the universe's earliest, oldest galaxies to be small, slightly chaotic, and misshapen systems. But according to the _Washington Post_, JWST-captured imagery has revealed those galaxies to be shockingly massive, not to mention balanced and well-formed — a finding that challenges, and will likely rewrite, long-held understandings about the origins of our universe.

"The models just don't predict this," Garth Illingworth, an astronomer at the University of California at Santa Cruz, told _WaPo_. "How do you do this in the universe at such an early time? How do you form so many stars so quickly?"
...
The embedded movie clip discusses finding the furthest known star, named Earendel, at about 2.9 billion light years distant.

Interesting considering the Universe is supposedly only 13 billion years old according to the experts.
....


			Scientists Puzzled Because James Webb Is Seeing Stuff That Shouldn't Be There


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 30, 2022)

The launch vehicle looks a lot like the one used for the Space Shuttle program.
The game plan is a replay of the original Apollo, where this launch is an empty Orion capsule that loops around the Moon and returns.
Then in 2024 a crewed mission that will also loop around the Moon, only, and return.
Ideally the next is the landing mission, slated for 2025.
.........
NASA aims for Saturday launch of new moon rocket: Take 2​...
CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. (AP) — NASA will try again Saturday to launch its new moon rocket on a test flight, after engine trouble halted the first countdown this week.



 
                   In this photo provided by NASA, NASA's Space Launch System (SLS) rocket with the Orion spacecraft aboard is seen atop the mobile launcher at Launch Pad 39B, Tuesday, Aug. 30, 2022, at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Cape Canaveral, Fla.. NASA's Artemis I flight test is the first integrated test of the agency's deep space exploration systems: (Joel Kowsky/NASA via AP)    

Managers said Tuesday they are changing fueling procedures to deal with the issue.

The 322-foot (98-meter) rocket remains on its pad at Kennedy Space Center, with an empty crew capsule on top. It's the most powerful rocket ever built by NASA.

The Space Launch System rocket, or SLS, will attempt to send the capsule around the moon and back. No one will be aboard, just three test dummies. If successful, it will be the first capsule to fly to the moon since NASA’s Apollo program 50 years ago.
...





...


			NASA aims for Saturday launch of new moon rocket: Take 2


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 31, 2022)

Scientists found an astonishing new material that behaves like nothing we’ve ever seen​...
Scientists have discovered a shocking fact about a material called Vanadium dioxide (VO2). According to research published in _Nature Electronics_, VO2 can remember previous external stimuli. It’s an interesting discovery, and one that researchers say could completely change the future of computer and storage devices.

This isn’t the first time we’ve seen a material bring new properties to light, or the first time we’ve heard about researchers finding new uses for older materials. Back in 2014, researchers and engineers began looking at graphene as a way to make smartphones even thinner. Perhaps Vanadium dioxide would provide a similar evolution for computational storage devices.
...


			Scientists found an astonishing new material that behaves like nothing we’ve ever seen


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 25, 2022)

5 years ago, the most pivotal sci-fi franchise ever made a crucial comeback​


			5 years ago, the most pivotal sci-fi franchise ever made a crucial comeback
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(This is more of a start in the right direction.  Not the 'real deal' the title suggests.
CNN report: The NASA mission that could 'potentially save all of humankind'


			CNN report: The NASA mission that could 'potentially save all of humankind'
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A Step-by-Step Guide to Our Solar System’s Demise​First the oceans boil off. Then things really get serious.








						A Step-by-Step Guide to Our Solar System’s Demise
					

First the oceans boil off. Then things really get serious.



					nautil.us
				







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just What Was Oumuamua? One Harvard Professor Is Convinced It Was An Alien Craft​Naturally occurring interstellar objects don't accelerate on their own and change course so easily.


			Just What Was Oumuamua? One Harvard Professor Is Convinced It Was An Alien Craft
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Universal Law That Aims Time’s Arrow​A new look at a ubiquitous phenomenon has uncovered unexpected fractal behavior that could give us clues about the early universe and the arrow of time.​








						The Universal Law That Aims Time’s Arrow
					

A new look at a ubiquitous phenomenon has uncovered unexpected fractal behavior that could give us clues about the early universe and the arrow of time.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 30, 2022)

Liquid water may have just been discovered on Mars​


			Liquid water may have just been discovered on Mars


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 6, 2022)

Is there a planet more habitable than Earth? The answer is yes, and it is called Super-Earth.​


			Is there a planet more habitable than Earth? The answer is yes, and it is called Super-Earth.
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Actually a few others as well, but later ...
After 350 years, astronomers still can’t explain the solar system’s strangest moon​ 
 Saturn's Iapetus, discovered way back in 1671, has three bizarre features that science still can't fully explain.








						After 350 years, astronomers still can't explain the solar system's strangest moon
					

Saturn's Iapetus, discovered way back in 1671, has three bizarre features that science still can't fully explain.




					bigthink.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 7, 2022)

Subjective assessment, yet ~ FWIW:
Best Alien Invasion Movies​


			Best Alien Invasion Movies


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 18, 2022)

Totally subjective per the author's opinion(s), yet a few to consider;
The 25 Best Space Opera Books of All Time​








						25 of the Best Space Opera Books of All Time | Book Riot
					

Set out on a journey to explore the stars with 25 of the best space opera books of all time, from Babel-17 to A Memory Called Empire.




					bookriot.com


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 18, 2022)

An unsung sci-fi sleeper hit fights back on streaming to force the hand of destiny​


			An unsung sci-fi sleeper hit fights back on streaming to force the hand of destiny


----------

